

The Art and Science of Cause and Effect - Judea Pearl (1996) - dmvaldman
http://www.nyu.edu/classes/shrout/SEM06/pearl.pdf

======
dmvaldman
I stumbled upon this pdf through one of those random walks through cyberspace.
After page 1, I was completely hooked. One of the more interesting things I've
ever read, and wanted to share with the HN community. Would love to debate
some of the ideas presented here.

